# What's the best board for me?



## Volcom543 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I've been snowboarding for almost 5 years now and plan on getting a new board I weigh about 135 and 5'11 I like to hit jumps and some boxes but haven't hit rails yet! So I'm looking for an all mountain board but one that can hit the park! Also I've been wanting a board that I can press and butter with so if anyone has some advice that would be awesome! 
I've been told to try out a Rome Artifact but I'm worried that its too soft for jumps and just cruising down the mountain at fast speed


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you can ride a soft board since you bird weight.


----------



## Volcom543 (Apr 2, 2013)

So do you think the artifact will be a good pick?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

So are you looking for 1 board or 2?


----------



## Volcom543 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just one board that can both ride the mountain and hit park


----------

